# Optrel Panoramaxx CLT 2.0 welding helmet, with Isofit headgear



## General Zod (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Oct 28, 2020)

I have a very similar (Panoramaxx 2.5) I love it. Seems the only real difference is the headgear. Optrel makes great products, the only warning on their full field is the helmet adjustment. If you don't have it right and you do the nod to bring it down, it will give your nose bridge a good tap! The tru color and being very clear in it's non dark mode makes it great to see what your doing without having to lift the hood up. Being honest, for the price difference, the BlueDemon Tru-view is an excellent contender which I have as my 1st go to..


----------



## Athos (Nov 12, 2020)

I have one and love it, I could not do without the grinding mode!


----------

